# Pointless reconstruction of 9000 year old teenager



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

9000 year old 18 year old
yah know how we're always bagging on clueless archaeologists for just making up whole lost communities ,individual life stories and civilizations  based on nothing more than oh say a wad of 'gum'?   Well not this time. This time they made a facial reconstruction of a neolithic "teenager" with no story whatsoever,zip, zilch ,nada

here is the skull 18 and we're missing a few teeth



final image..you lookin' at me punk?


if you look at the article it will tell you how long it took to sculpt this thing how dedicated the artist is to his craft. Here are the two sentences that explain this set of remains.





> Swedish sculptor Oscar Nilsson reconstructed the face of an 18-year-old young woman, dubbed Avgi, whose 9,000-year-old bones were found in a cave in central Greece. and, Not much is known about Avgi's life, but* Nilsson hopes viewers could feel a connection with her by seeing her face.*


so tell me dear reader  do you feel a connection? You wanna throw down with Avgi?

why did they even bother ? maybe Oscar Nilsson needed the money?? Is that how the archeo face reconstruction game is played?
also if that is teenager  I'm the Queen of England.

I wrote this whole post and I still don't care





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-01-04 08:31:44Reaction Score: 2


I first thought this appeared more like a man in his 20s...

Perhaps this is how they get the massess to accept how other more prominent historical figuers appear?

'We've vound the scull of XYZ, this is how they really looked' 

Artists impressions, lol.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-04 10:04:39Reaction Score: 8


Show me the money... I mean the original skull remains.


> A plastic 3D-printed skull was made based on scans of the original bones found in Greece.


Conveniently they chose not to show what they scanned. May be some other article demonstrates those, or I simply did not notice it in the OP linked article.

9k year old skull should probably look like this.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-01-04 10:30:11Reaction Score: 9




Timeshifter said:


> Artists impressions, lol.


Yes, when you think about how off some recreations of people can be, even though they have photos of them, you have to wonder...


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-01-04 14:19:43Reaction Score: 2




Feralimal said:


> Yes, when you think about how off some recreations of people can be, even though they have photos of them, you have to wonder...
> 
> View attachment 37511


There are so many statues and so many streets named after Cristiano Ronaldo (famous football player) on the island of Madeira that probably a future archaeologist (keeping the pattern of present archaeologists) who found the ruins would say he was a local god.
The expression demonstrates contempt / irritation by the viewer.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-01-04 18:49:44Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> Show me the money... I mean the original skull remains.
> 
> Conveniently they chose not to show what they scanned. May be some other article demonstrates those, or I simply did not notice it in the OP linked article.
> 
> ...


Probably closer to actuality than the so reconstruction, probably wasn't enough dna left to find out if she was even a she


EUAFU said:


> There are so many statues and so many streets named after Cristiano Ronaldo (famous football player) on the island of Madeira that probably a future archaeologist (keeping the pattern of present archaeologists) who found the ruins would say he was a local god.
> The expression demonstrates contempt / irritation by the viewer.


now your thinking like an arkeeologist


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-01-04 18:52:37Reaction Score: 3




HollyHoly said:


> Probably closer to actuality than the so reconstruction, probably wasn't enough dna left to find out if she was even a she


That's because the guy _did not chew gum_.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-01-04 18:54:36Reaction Score: 2




Timeshifter said:


> I first thought this appeared more like a man in his 20s...
> 
> Perhaps this is how they get the massess to accept how other more prominent historical figuers appear?
> 
> ...


thats hilarious  it does look like a dude. Hes probably thinking I wait 9000 years to be reconstructed, as a GIRL!!? I gotta fight somebody


KorbenDallas said:


> That's because the guy _did not chew gum_.


thats okay because as armchair arkeeologists we can reconstruct his final days. Im going with Fight Club


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WillieladDate: 2020-01-05 03:37:56Reaction Score: 2


Stunning Re-Creation Shows What Stone Age Woman Looked Like 9,000 Years Ago

From a link in the op article was written.

There's only so much scientists can tell about the appearance of people based solely on their bones, however, even when ancient DNA is available. So, when Nilsson adds features to make his creations more lifelike — ears, prosthetic eyes, hair and silicone skin — he takes some artistic license.

So did they have the dna or not? It is strange to read a science article  5,700 year old piece of gum where dna was available in gum,. They recreated the whole person and their meals and lifestyle. This article dna wasnt available although they even had the persons bones? I may be missing something but i am glad to be at stolen history laughing at this stuff.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-01-05 03:53:10Reaction Score: 1




Willielad said:


> Stunning Re-Creation Shows What Stone Age Woman Looked Like 9,000 Years Ago
> 
> From a link in the op article was written.
> 
> ...


well thats kinda my point  why "reconstruct" this? no details about the cave it was found in or  any possible artifacts that may have been associated with it nothing... no dna no reason he chose to reconstruct this individual  who may or may not be a a teenage girl, this way , just nothing . 

now mind you I think the gum analysis is bogus in its own way. Still waiting for any of these for profit corporate archaeologists to give us anything like a timeline of history or where or how  their so called projects connect to the overall framework or anything  at all. 
Maybe they know how funny this is and they're frustrated comedians


----------

